# qoobox virus?



## Casie

I just don't know what to do. I have had my computer for about 2 yrs with no virus's. Recently my little bro moved in with me and now I keep getting virus's. Anybody know where I would have acquired a QOOBOX virus? 
I don't know what I can do to protect my computer. Any suggestions? Is ther anyway that I can block certain risky sites?


----------



## Kornowski

How old is your little brother? He may be looking at certain "risky sites"... Boys, Eh.

I've get AVG it's a good, free, anti-virus program. Run a scan, it should remove the virus' you have. It'll also stop your computer getting 'em in the future.


----------



## Casie

He is 21. I don't think he is going to those sites. He does a lot of myspacing. So do I. I've been running Avast but I am not satisfied at all. I ran it earlier and deleted the virus. I was hoping someone might know the origin of that type of virus. Thanks!


----------



## Kornowski

Could be from any where really... I'd give AVG a try and see if it helps stop them in the future.


----------



## Casie

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## netrick

Couldn't find anything on a Qoobox virus, but there is a Qoobox that is apparently a part of ComboFix anti spyware. 


> Qoobox is a folder created by Combofix to quarantine any infected files.


From this link: http://forum.tweaks.com/forum/FindPost208926.aspx

Do you have Combofix installed? If so, Combofix looks to be some heavy duty anti-spyware made for specialists to diagnose. If this is what you have, then maybe Avast just doesn't like it and reports it as a virus.


----------



## Casie

Yes I do have combofix. That must be it. Thanks for finding that out. I looked and couldn't find anything.


----------



## netrick

If you want to uninstall Combofix, here is a link I found for instructions. 
http://www.myantispyware.com/2008/03/26/how-to-uninstall-combofix/
I am not familiar with Combofix, so you may want to get a second opinion on this before doing anything. Good luck.


----------



## Respital

Casie said:


> Yes I do have combofix. That must be it. Thanks for finding that out. I looked and couldn't find anything.



Seems as though ComboFix was never uninstalled...

Please uninstall ComboFix by doing the following. 

Go to to Start > Run
Type in box

    combofix /u

Note: the space between the X and the /u

Press Enter.

This command will:

    * Delete the following:

          ComboFix and its associated files and folders.
          VundoFix backups, if present
          The C:\Deckard folder, if present
          The C:_OtMoveIt folder, if present


----------



## Casie

Okay things look good now!


----------



## netrick

Happy to hear you got it sorted out. Did you end up deleting Combofix?


----------



## Casie

Yes i did. I seen it and thought "duh!" lol must be a blonde thing.


----------



## Machin3

whats qoobox?


----------



## Respital

Midnight_fox1 said:


> whats qoobox?



It's where ComboFix stores the viruses, like a virus vault i believe.


----------

